# Cougar or Bear?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

If you had to chose one and only could do it once which would you rather have the chance to hunt and bag?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not so sure I understand the question. 

If I pick one I can't ever have the other?

That's like trying to choose between Fergie and Sheryl Crowe.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

I will tell you once I get back from Bear hunt this year. This will be my first time hunting bear.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I voted for bear. I've seen several cats in the hills but hardly any bears.

sawsman


----------

